# Documents for buying a snake



## Tsuchinoko (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey Guys,

I'm planning on buying an adult python off someone and was wondering if I need any documents to legally transfer the snake into my ownership (I'm in NSW) - eg do I need to get the sellers reptile licence or get hold of a change of owner form? Sorry if this is a stupid question, I havn't been able to find any info online 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 6, 2021)

you need a license to keep reptiles before you buy one, this can take a day to a few weeks (sometimesmultiple months)
you need sellers license number + name + general address (just the suburb will do as owners dont like sharing their premise of keeping, but if they give you their full address use that)

if its coming from another state, you need an import license which costs more money


----------



## freshgreg (Mar 8, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> you need a license to keep reptiles before you buy one, this can take a day to a few weeks (sometimesmultiple months)
> you need sellers license number + name + general address (just the suburb will do as owners dont like sharing their premise of keeping, but if they give you their full address use that)
> 
> if its coming from another state, you need an import license which costs more money


Hi, I rehomed a python from another person and they did not give me their license number. I have name and address, is there a way to get around the lack of a license number?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 8, 2022)

Name and Address mean nothing to the licensing people without the license number

you MUST have the license number to transfer it to your license, otherwise as you will notice it’ll reject your transfer … I would try contacting the previous owners otherwise it’s safe to assume it’s an unlicensed animal and responsibility falls on you to call NPWLS and find out what to do :/

one thing I learned is to always get details before receiving/sending the animal not “I’ll give them to you when you’re here/ later today”


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Mar 8, 2022)

freshgreg said:


> Hi, I rehomed a python from another person and they did not give me their license number. I have name and address, is there a way to get around the lack of a license number?
> 
> Thanks
> Greg



Greg, 

This is a general comment and not directed at you personally however, if someone comes along asking how to get around licenses or permits for animals, the first thought that come to most keepers minds is the animal is illegally kept, either it was bred from an illegally wild caught animal or it was a wild caught animal.

Even if there was a loop hole you could use, no one would be willing to share this information in a public forum as none of us want to encourage or teach that type of behaviour as it would put our hobby and pets at risk. Imagine if everyone could go out an catch any animal they found and registered it. 

For the record: there is no way around not having a licence number and most likely you would be required to give your animal to the authorities. Ive heard some states hold some type of "lotto" program for seized animals where you can put your name on a list but I don't know who does it or how it works. 

Sorry mate, if the seller/doner was genuine, you need to get on to them and get their licence details.


----------



## freshgreg (Mar 16, 2022)

Wolfgang5 said:


> Greg,
> 
> This is a general comment and not directed at you personally however, if someone comes along asking how to get around licenses or permits for animals, the first thought that come to most keepers minds is the animal is illegally kept, either it was bred from an illegally wild caught animal or it was a wild caught animal.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

